# zinc oxide or not in ointment?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I understand zinc oxide is a thickener in ointment. Is there any harm from it to the skin? Can you give me a good source of information?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

http://realizebeauty.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/iconn2010-abstract-gulson1.pdf


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL. I will definitely have to read this in the AM when I am less tired! Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I read it, but still can't determine if it's "bad" for you.

Lee makes me think too much! :lol


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Lee, if you understand this could you tell me what it is saying? It sounds like they are saying zinc oxide stays in the blood/ body because it is absorbed through the skin.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What they are saying is that small amounts of micronized zinc enter the bloodstream from the use of these sunscreens, at least, according to this study. Obviously, it will need to be replicated, since this is apparently a different result from what previous studies have obtained. They are not saying that the zinc stays in the body (since one of the ways they are sampling is through urine, it's being excreted from the body). 

This zinc is specially processed so that the particles are smaller, which is a relatively new technology. Think of how people with zinc oxide sunscreens on looked when we were kids...I remember going skiing in CO and all of the skiers from TX had this white stuff all over their noses. It wasn't sinking in, it was there to be a physical barrier to the sun. But nobody wants to go around looking like they're wearing clown makeup all the time, so they have developed a way to process the particles to be smaller, so that they will still reflect the sun, but not look so unattractive. You can see the difference in the two formulations in the first picture at the link.

Anyhow, I would think that if you are using zinc oxide that is NOT in nanoparticles, that this is a non-issue.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I thought zinc was good for the skin. Dandruff shampoos are specifically putting zinc on the skin to treat the dandruff.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, we absolutely need zinc to function. It's just a matter of whether or not we might get too much. But that isn't even addressed in this study.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok where is a good olace to order skinsafe?


----------

